# ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى



## michaelgerges (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*

دلوقت انا عملت ويندوز مسيحى كامل بالبرامج المهمة لأى مستخدم من برامج مسيحية و برامج عادية مع تغير الشكل و الثيمات 
أسمه 
Christian 4 Ever
و هشرح كل حاجة عنه بس بطريقة الحوار كأنه حوار بين شخصين بينى و بين ( مش عارف أختار .... بس لقيته حبيب قلبى ) عمده لأنى بحب أرخم عليه شوية ( هزنقك فى الرد يا عمد ) 
عماد : ايه يا مايكل مش عايز تعمل الويندوز ليه و لا حتى معبرنا 
مايكل : ازاى معبركش يا باشا انا فعلا وفيت وعدى و عملت الويندوز المسيحى 
عماد : بجد طب و حطيت فيه ايه بقى الويندوز ( البرامج يعنى ) ؟؟
مايكل : انا حطيت فيه اللى لقيته من البرامج المسيحية مع حبه برامج عادية خدمية للجهاز 
و البرامج المسيحية هيا 






عماد : طب و البرامج العادية ؟؟ باين عليك نسيت !! 
مايكل : لأ يا عمده منستش البرامج العادية هيا 
Adobe Acrobat Reader 8
DirectX 9.0C 2006 update
FireFox
Opera ( منستهوش عشان عارف انك بتحبه )
Java 5.0.9.0
Klite Mega Codecs
Windows Media Player 11
WinAmp 5.3
Unlocker ( لكى تحذف أى ملف لا يمكن حذفه )
First Aid platinum ( البرنامج الاول على العالم فى تطليح الجهاز )
TuneUp Utilities 2006
Thunderbird ( برنامج للأيميلات تبع فيرفوكس )
Flash Player 9
ده بجانب مجموعه من 300 خط من أحسن الخطوط فى العالم و هيا من شركة linotype المشهورة بأروع الخطوط


عماد : كويس جدا طب ايه بقى تغيرات الشكل اللى انت عملتها ؟؟
مايكل : بص يا باشا أولا السكرين سيرفر و الخلفيات و الثيمات 
و أدى صورتين توضيح 








طبعا فى خلفيات مسيحية زيادة كتير 
ده بجانب ان Boot Screen أتغيرو بصور روعه 
و كمان عشان متزعلش أنا غيرت شاشة تسطيب الويندوز و شوف الصورة 





عماد : حلو زنقت نفسك انا مبعرفش أسطب الويندوز   !!
( انا عارف انه بيعرف  و أحسن من أى حد دا بشمهندس كمبيوتر قد الدنيا بس بيحي يستسهل ) 
مايكل : بسيطه يا عمده عشان يبقى ملكش حجة كل اللى هتعمله يدوب تختار البارتيشن اللى عايزة يتسطب فيه و هو هيسطب نفسه ينفسه بدون أى تدخل منك و لا بأى حاجة 
عماد : طب و انا هعمل ايه عبال ما سعادة الويندوز يسطب نفسه ؟؟ ده ملل ياعم !!
مايكل : ملكش حجة يا عمده لأن عبال ما يسطب نفسه هيظهر قدامك بدل الكلام اللى ملوش لزمة هيظهر ( أبانا الذى فى السموات ) و ( قانون الايمان ) باللغة الانجليزية و تقدر تقراهم براحتك 
عماد : طب انا مبعرفش انجليزيى 
( هو بيعرف بس بقولكو بيستسهل ده جبار ) 
مايكل : بسيطة يا عمده بلاش تقرا تقدر تتفرج على ترنيمة ( مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك و انت بعيد عن ربك ) اللى بتتزاع على قناة أغابى و هتلاقيها شغالة قدامك عبال ما الويندوز يسطب نفسه  
و انتهى الحوار بأن عماد أدانى شلوتين عشان معرفش يزنقنى ههههههه

لقد تم رفعه كاملا 
Here

بعد التنزيل نفذ اللى فى الصورة ده 




صلو من أجلى ​*


----------



## michaelgerges (22 أكتوبر 2006)

انا برده كنت متوقع ان محدش هيعبرنى 

بس على العموم هو اتحذف من السيرفر و جارى رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## Scofield (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الصراحة فكرة جميلة تسلم أيدك و ياريت يا عماد متضربش مايكل مش كفاية الراجل تعب فى البرمجة و الشرح و الرفع دى جزاته
أنا بعتزرلك بالنيابة عنه:t33: 
ربنا يباركك حبيبى مايكل و نشوفك عاملنا حاجات جميلة أكثر


----------



## michaelgerges (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووور جدا على الرد و أرجو من المشرف تعديل الرابط الى هذا لأن الويندوز قد رفع من جديد

http://christian4ever.funpic.org/


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا شوفت الموضوع قبل كده و الحقيقه عجبنى جدا *
*و انت بجد انسان كويس انك تعمل حاجه زى كده*
*و انا خصصتله مكان فى تصميم موقع مار مينا اللى لسه هيتركب فياريت رابط لتحميله علشان يبقى متاح لكل الناس بعد رفعه*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبى و يكون معاك*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*


michaelgerges قال:



			انا برده كنت متوقع ان محدش هيعبرنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


michaelgerges قال:


> *بس على العموم هو اتحذف من السيرفر و جارى رفعه مرة اخرى*



*حبيبى محدش اخد باله من الموضوع مش اكتر*
*بلاش تفهم غلط*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## michaelgerges (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور جدا على ردك و بالنسبة للرابط فهو موجود فى الموقع ده 

http://christian4ever.funpic.org/

اللى صممته للنسخة و هو باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية و الروابط موجوده به 

*


> *حبيبى محدش اخد باله من الموضوع مش اكتر
> **بلاش تفهم غلط
> **ربنا معاك*


*

مه دايما اللى مزعلنى ان معظم ( ده ان مكنش كل ) المسيحين غير مهتمين بالكمبيوتر و علومة رغم ان اى شغل دلوقت لا يمكن العمل به بدون الكمبيوتر 

و ربنا معاك و يعوضك على ردك
*


----------



## Scofield (26 أكتوبر 2006)

لو سمحت لى ممكن أقترح عليك أقتراح بسيط
ليه متعملش النسخة upgrade فقط و ليس أن تضع نسخة كاملة بحيث أنه يعمل تحديث للنسخة العادية و يضيف أليها هذه الميزات و لن يكون مساحته كبيرة
و الأقتراح الثانى أن تضع مواقع مسيحية به و كتب مسيحية و رد على الشبهات و هكذا
وبهذا سيكون الويندوز روعة

وياريت تجعل التحميل عن طريق السيرفير العادى و التوريرنت حتى نستطيع التحميل بسهولة
وربنا يباركك على مجهوداتك


----------



## michaelgerges (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*


ٌREMON قال:



 لو سمحت لى ممكن أقترح عليك أقتراح بسيط
 ليه متعملش النسخة upgrade فقط و ليس أن تضع نسخة كاملة بحيث أنه يعمل تحديث للنسخة العادية و يضيف أليها هذه الميزات و لن يكون مساحته كبيرة
 و الأقتراح الثانى أن تضع مواقع مسيحية به و كتب مسيحية و رد على الشبهات و هكذا
 وبهذا سيكون الويندوز روعة

 وياريت تجعل التحميل عن طريق السيرفير العادى و التوريرنت حتى نستطيع التحميل بسهولة
 وربنا يباركك على مجهوداتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



أقتراح مقبول بس معلش مش هقدر أنفذه دلوقت نهائى :a82: لأنى ببساطه فى طب بيطرى و يدوب فضيت شوية فى رمضان عشان أعمله بس باذن ربنا هحاول أنفذ طلبك بس موعدكش بالسرعه لأنه عايز مجهود :dntknw:

و بالنسبة للروابط فأنا لا أمتلك أى نقود تسمح لى بشراء سيرفر و باندويث فبرفع على العادى و برده حكاية التورنت دى صعبه شوية لأن النت عندى بطئ و لا أستطيع جعله يرفع طوال الوقت ( شبكة من سيبر به 200 مشترك على خط 1024 بسيرفر 2003 ) 


بس سأحاول أن أنفذه 

و مشكور على ردك :smil12: 


صلى من أجلى

*​


----------



## michaelgerges (27 أكتوبر 2006)

و لتكملت المفاجأة يمكنك تحميل شريط أدوات الويندوز من هنا و هو رائع جدا و به ما تحتاجه من أدوات


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا بقترج انك تعمل تجديد كل فتره على اساس تبقى النسخهع 1*
*النسخه 2*
*ايه رأيك ؟؟*


----------



## Scofield (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك على ردك حبيبى مايكل و ربنا معاك و يباركك
ويسهلك أمورك
بس أنا عندى فكرة ممكن تحط النسخة على سيرفرات مجانى زى Rapidshare.de


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا على الموقع احسن كتير يا ريمون لانه بعد شهر هينتهى من الرابيد شير و ميكنش فيه لازم للرابطط*
*كده احسن كتير*


----------



## michaelgerges (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أولا على حكاية أعمل تحديثات و نسخ جديدة فأنا باذن ربنا سأحاول تنفيذ ذلك و لكن كما قلت لو وجدت وقت من الكلية 
و حكاية سيرفر فأنا أرفع على rapidshare.com و هو سيرفر جديد من شركة rapidshare و الملف بيتمسح لو فضل 45 يوم بدون تنزيل نهائى 
بمعنى لو نزلته الاسبوع الجاى و محدش نزل تانى نهائى بعدى لمدة 45 يوم يتمسح الملف 

و مشكورون جدا على الردود


----------



## ++menooo++ (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك و يوفقك حبيبى*


----------



## مسيحى زملكاوى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة ممتازة شكرا ليك


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا خطرت لى فكرة لحل مشكلة السيرفير
طبعا كلنا عارفين أن الأيميلات زاد حجمها و أصبح بعضها كالياهو يتعدى ال2 جيجا فلماذا لا يتم عمل أيميل وهمى لرفع النسخ عليه و الذى يكتب كلمة شكر و يرد على الموضوع تبعث له برسالة خاصة بها اليوزر و الباس للتحميل
ما رأيك أخى مايكل؟
انتظر أجابتك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## michaelgerges (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا كنت هنفذها فعلا و كنت هخلى التنزيل بواحد من 3 برامج و هما 

Gmail driver و التحميل كان هيكون عن طريق copy & paste 
أو
peer2mail بس مشكلته البندويث
أو 
Durie بس برده مشكلته البرنامج و البطئ 

و جارى بحث الموضوع و سيتم استخدامها فى النسخة الثانية 
( جارى التجهيز لعمل نسخة ثانية بس هتاخد وقت طويل شوية بسبب امتحانى ) 

و مشكور على اقتراحاتك و اتمنى ان حد يرد لأنى بجد حاسس ان تعبى راح على الفاضى 
*


----------



## melomelo333 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة انا مبسووووووووط قووووووووووي بالمجهود الرائع ده

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كلكم 

وكل المشرفين اللي في المنتدى ده

على فكرة دا اول رد ليا في المنتدى الجميل ده
ربنا يعوضكم كلكم


----------



## Scofield (9 نوفمبر 2006)

michaelgerges قال:


> *انا كنت هنفذها فعلا و كنت هخلى التنزيل بواحد من 3 برامج و هما
> 
> Gmail driver و التحميل كان هيكون عن طريق copy & paste
> أو
> ...




أولا اللى تشوفه مناسب أعمله و لو أحتجت مساعدتنا فى أى شئ قل لنا
ثانيا أتمنى لك النجاح فى كل أمور حياتك و فى أمتحناتك
ثالثا معلش أصل القسم هنا قليل قووووووى لما أى شخص بيدخله بس أعتقد أنك بعد ما تنفز الطريقة كل الأعضاء هيهتمو بالموضوع
والصراحة أنا معجب قوى بالويندوز اللى أنت عامله بس المشكلة فى التحميل لذلك أتمنى أن تنفذ الطريقة الجديدة  حتى نستفاد كلنا
وأشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك على مجهودك و تعب محبتك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## Scofield (9 نوفمبر 2006)

melomelo333 قال:


> يا جماعة انا مبسووووووووط قووووووووووي بالمجهود الرائع ده
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كلكم
> 
> ...




أهلا بيك و مرحبا فى بيتك مع أخواتك و يا رب نشوف مشاركاتك الفعالة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena.george (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## مسلم متحضر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

صراحة وندز رائع يا ريت اقدر انزله عندي


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ ميشيل جرجس
سلام المسيح معك دائما وابدا
شكرا جزيلا على العمل الجميل والبديع الذي قمت به وربنا ياديك القوة عشان تكمل المشوار في خدمة الرب،باركك الله.


----------



## mina soliman (19 نوفمبر 2006)

المسيح معاك وشكرااااااااااااا على العمل الرائع 
ياأخ مايكل
+اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى +
وأنته بجد فخر لكل المسحين 
      + المسيح معاك+
  +أخوك فى المسيح مينا+


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

طب انا عاوز انزل نسخة الونودوز المسحية دة انزلها من فين حد يبعتلى اللينك للتحميل المباشر


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

طب انا عاوز انزل نسخة الونودوز المسحية دة انزلها من فين حد يبعتلى اللينك للتحميل المباشر​


----------



## loveinya (9 يناير 2007)

thx maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

فكرة جميله جداااااااااااااااااا
وياريت تقدر تنزله على اى موقع نقدر نحمل منه 
ربنا يباركحياتك​


----------



## akramgirgis (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يامايكل الحقيقة مجهود يستحق الشكر
برجاء رفع الويندوز مرة ثانية
علي فكرة انا شايف ان هناك امكانية رفع النسخة علي ال megaupload او غيره 
وان كانت سرعة النت عندك بطيئة ارفعه من اي كنيسة بها DSL
الف شكر مرة اخري


----------



## mr.hima (2 مارس 2007)

akramgirgis قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يامايكل الحقيقة مجهود يستحق الشكر
> برجاء رفع الويندوز مرة ثانية
> علي فكرة انا شايف ان هناك امكانية رفع النسخة علي ال megaupload او غيره
> وان كانت سرعة النت عندك بطيئة ارفعه من اي كنيسة بها DSL
> الف شكر مرة اخري


كلة إلا الميجا اب لود ,,, انت عايز تحملة لوحدك ولا اية 
وبردة بلاش الرابد شير 
اي موقع رفع تاني يبقي حلو ,,, طبعا الكلام دة لو عندك وقت


----------



## GamiL (14 مارس 2007)

الأخ العبقري الرائع في انجازاته ميشيل جرجس
نسخة اكثر من رائعة
و لكن اتمني انك تخليها مثل ويندوز كريستال 2 او ويندوز ويزموزيس او الأخ الهندي amit sp3 
فانا واحد من الناس لا استخدم اي ميديا بلاير غير الويندوز ميديا بلاير و لا ارغب في وجود غيره كذلك المتصفحات انا لا افضل استخدام غير الاكسبلورر 7 ف خلينا نختار البرامج اللي نحب ننزلها او بيكفي البرامج المسيحية و اللي نفسه في اضافة غير الضروريات يبقي ينزلها بمعرفته
اتمني لك التوفيق في امتحاناتك و ربنا معاك
في انتظار الاجازة علشان نشوف ابداعاتك يا بطل


----------



## michaelgerges (20 مارس 2007)

GamiL قال:


> الأخ العبقري الرائع في انجازاته ميشيل جرجس
> نسخة اكثر من رائعة
> و لكن اتمني انك تخليها مثل ويندوز كريستال 2 او ويندوز ويزموزيس او الأخ الهندي amit sp3
> فانا واحد من الناس لا استخدم اي ميديا بلاير غير الويندوز ميديا بلاير و لا ارغب في وجود غيره كذلك المتصفحات انا لا افضل استخدام غير الاكسبلورر 7 ف خلينا نختار البرامج اللي نحب ننزلها او بيكفي البرامج المسيحية و اللي نفسه في اضافة غير الضروريات يبقي ينزلها بمعرفته
> ...





انتظر ما تريد فى النسخة الجديدة عقب انتهاء السنة الدراسية ان شاء الرب


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

فين التحميل يامان ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## michaelgerges (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*




king قال:


> فين التحميل يامان ربنا يحافظ عليك




:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
للأسف النسخة معظم ملفتها اتحذفت لقلة التحميل و لكن قريب اوى هنزل النسخة الاحدث بعد امتحاناتى باذن ربنا 
:yaka::blush2::yaka:
صلى لأجلى 
​


----------



## pariah12 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

مشكور


----------



## batas (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## GamiL (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

يسوع المسيح الذي احتمل الصلب قادر ان يعطيك احتمالا و قوة
يسوع المسيح الذي استطاع ان يقيم نفسه من الاموات منتصرا قادر ان يهبك هذه النصرة في حياتك الروحية و الجسدية و الدراسية
ربنا معاك و ماتنساناش انت في صلواتك


----------



## abn yso3 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## alhor (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

thenk you​


----------



## friendlove (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل لا القديم ولا الجديد  فمن فضلك تبعتلى الربط الصح غلى ايميلى friendlove0@hotmail.com وساكون مشكووووووووووووووور جدا يا مايكل لانى كنت بنمنى يكون عندى نسخة حلوة زى دى ولك تحباتى وتقدبرى


----------



## king (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

تب هانعمل اه فيهم


----------



## attia (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

حبيبى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك عوضاً عن تعبك نجاح باهر وبتفوق فالرب لا يضيع تعب المحبة
صلواتنا لك لكى يستخدمك الرب بأكثر قوة فى الوقت اللى جاى .
لكن من فضلك ممكن تعطينا الموقع اللى ننزل منه الويندوز على إيميلى attia-g@hotmail.com لأن كل المواقع الموجودة مش شغالة ونتمنى مواصلة العمل فى خدمة هذا النوع من البرامج التى نفتقدها كلنا .
أخيك عطية جرجس بشاى


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

تمنيت دائما ان اجد ويندوز كهذا 
               فاشكرك كثيرا ...........  ولكنى اريد تحميلة
                         الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jozeph (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ipraheem makram (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

*اية الحلوة دى يابنى​*​


----------



## صبرى معوض (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

اللة يخليك بلاش تدوخنى وراك انا عاوز الوندز لكن مش عارف احملة منين 
ممكن تسهل شوية فى طريقة التحميل الرب معك انا فى احتياج الى الوندز
دة جدا جدا
مشكور


----------



## storm2010 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

مشكوووووووور على المجهود لكن الرابط مش شغال ويا ريت لو حطيت الرابط فى الارشيف لو تقدر يعنى
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

بجد انا محتاج الويندوز ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير 
يا ريت لو ترفعه تانى رجاء محبة  لانى بجد محتاجين ونيدوز زى ده رجاء محبة اخويا


----------



## eliasmilane (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الرابط ما بيشتغل


----------



## usama22 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

حبيبى ممكن تحط رابط نعرف نحمل منة الوندز لانه تحفة بكل المقاييس وبنا يجعلك عوننا لنا


----------



## فادى سرور (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الرب يسوع المسيح يحافظ عليك ويبارك اعماللك


----------



## فادى سرور (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الرب يسوع يحافظ عليك ويبارك مجهودك


----------



## فادى سرور (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

صلات القديسين معاك


----------



## فادى سرور (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الرب يسوع يحافظ عليك


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الموضوع  الحقيقه عجبنى جدا [/C​OLOR]


----------



## هانى ابوكوكو (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف الصديق (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

هايل ...
جارى التجربة والتقيم 
 لك تحياتى

أسد الغابة


----------



## Amz (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## كريازي (3 يونيو 2008)

شكرا قوي


----------



## yostina (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

may God bless you
thanks


----------



## مينا دونا ديانا (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

شكرا ليك حبيبى بس أنا مش عارف احملة أرجوك سهلنا التحميل


----------



## jesus_love_mon (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

ياعم فين النسخة؟
انت فعلا راااااااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## sadkee_1960 (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ويندوز مسيحى من صنعى*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم اريد تحميل الوندوز المسيحي و الرابط غير شغال برجاء ارسال الرابط علي هذا الاميل 
sadkee_1960******.com  
 و شكر تعب محبتكم و الرب يعوضكم


----------



## kokoesak (20 أغسطس 2008)

انا نفسى فى هذة النسخة


----------



## صبرى معوض (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الرابط يا حبى ممكن تبعت الرابط وربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك خير انا نفسى فى الوندز دة من زمان لو سمحت ابعتة علشان خاطر يسوع


----------



## samysaleh (24 مايو 2009)

michaelgerges قال:


> *
> 
> دلوقت انا عملت ويندوز مسيحى كامل بالبرامج المهمة لأى مستخدم من برامج مسيحية و برامج عادية مع تغير الشكل و الثيمات
> أسمه
> ...



ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ


----------



## samysaleh (24 مايو 2009)

michaelgerges قال:


> *
> 
> دلوقت انا عملت ويندوز مسيحى كامل بالبرامج المهمة لأى مستخدم من برامج مسيحية و برامج عادية مع تغير الشكل و الثيمات
> أسمه
> ...



سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## peter yossab (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكر تعب محبتكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك 
الموضوع في غاية


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك 
الموضوع في غاية الروعة​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااا على تعبك معاا

بس اذا يعني من تصميم وندوز كامل

ولا قصدك ثيمات للويندوز
​


----------



## nnormal (22 فبراير 2010)

_*جميل جدا جدا جدا*_
_*بس كان عاوز رقم السيريال علشان يتحمل*_
_*ياريت تبعتهولى*_
_*plz*_


----------



## جورج13 (15 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششكر


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mounir (5 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## مجدى فهيم (30 يناير 2012)

الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## مجدى فهيم (25 أبريل 2012)

الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## فادى محب (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا كتير يا أستاذ مشيل على تعبك  أنت بلطلب منتك لوةسمحت أعرف فيتن الرابط


----------



## مجدى فهيم (10 يونيو 2012)

الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bahersoliman (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*برافو   كلنا فخر*

برافو 

ربنا معاك 

و مع مايكل باهر


----------



## nanna poula (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش ويندوز مصري؟؟؟؟


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

اخ مايكل هل يوجد شرح لتنزيله من النت!!! 
فكرة الوندوز المعدل حلوة ياريت تشاركنا ببرامج تعديل الوندوز اكس بي او و ندوز 7 ولك الف شكر


----------



## تاج الملك (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلام الرب معكم امين*


----------

